# Water Effects Suggestions



## trainer61 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,
I've included some ponds and lakes on my layout.
I've used some of the Woodland Scenics water effects
but it's so expensive !
Any suggestions on a substitute with the same results and lower costs ?

Thanks, William


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

My personal favorite is simply painting a flat surface to look like it has depth--darker as it goes deeper, lightening up as I get closer to shore--then go over it with multiple coats of Liquitex Gloss Acrylic Medium and Varnish. You can work in ripples easily and there's no harsh chemical smell. If you're careful enough with a brush or use an inexpensive single action airbrush to soften the transition of color, the effect is actually quite startling...at least for me. 

All water effects disappoint me, so I've settled on the one that pleases me financially, aesthetically and nostalgically.


----------

